# Jimmy doesn't like to eat alone



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

This isn't a problem, its just a little quirk we've noticed with Jimmy's behaviour.
After we put food in his bowl, we've noticed that if we leave the kitchen he'll soon follow us out, meowing. We'll think he's wolfed down his food and wants more .. we go back in the kitchen and see plenty of food in his dish. As soon as we're back in the room, he'll run up to his dish and continue eating.
He'll repeat this all again if you leave the room before he's finished.
One time after I put food down for him I went straight away to take a shower. He sat outside the bathroom yowling until I came out to watch him eat his meal!
Of course, if we leave food down for him when we're out, he will eat that on his own. But if we're in the flat, he wants us to be there when he eats  
We think its quite funny, but we wonder why he does it. Maybe he wants someone to 'watch his back' while he's in a fairly vulnerable position? But I thought cats were used to eating alone - in fact, I thought they preferred it!
Anyone have any thoughts on this little quirk?

seashell


----------



## Mandacb (May 11, 2004)

*My cat does that too!*

We got Buffy from a shelter in March of this year and they told us that for the first day or so monitor her eating, because being in a new house can obviously put stress on anyone. So I did, I set up her area in a room that we don't use very much so we could keep her separated from our older cat, until she was declawed. Anyway, so every so often I would sit in the room for a little while with her, with the door closed and play with her, praise her when she ate (she was painfully skinny), and praise her when she used the litter box. Now I've created a monster! She is now socialized with our older cat and has access to the house, but every time anyone goes past her room, she bolts to her food bowl and looks at you and starts to meow! :roll: It was cute the first couple of times, but now it's irritating. She does eat on her own, but when we are around she wants us to watch her and give her praise. I'm relieved to know that I'm not the only one with this problem, if I find anything out about how to stop it I'll let you know.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Cats are such funny animals.  
Velvet has a quirky little habit too. Unless she sees us feed her, she often doesn't realize it and will beg to be fed even though her dish is full! We have to go into the kitchen and basically show her she has food in her dish. 
Silly, silly cat. :wink:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes, they're so funny aren't they?
Mandacb -I'm wondering if Jimmy learned this behaviour from his previous owners - in the same way as Buffy did. When we first got him we were so besotted with him, we watched his every move anyway :lol: 
So we wouldn't have noticed that he had this preference for dining in company!

seashell


----------



## liontamer (Apr 23, 2004)

For the record, my cat does this too. He'll meow and whine at me when his food dish is empty, which I promptly refill for him. He'll start eating, but the second I walk away, he'll come after me. He wants me to stand there while he eats apparently. 

So... does anyone know how to train these types of cats to feel more comfortable eating when no one's around?


----------



## ci (Apr 12, 2004)

hmmm... it's a preference thing I guess. Sandy's a little like that, he loves it when we stick around while he eats. And when we first get home, he meows till we follow him and watch him scratch at the scratching board. He basically needs attention, like your little ones. We people like company during our meals, I would guess it's the same thing for them, even though we're not really talking, but they feel your presence and they feel loved.


----------



## Mandacb (May 11, 2004)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks for all of your input, it puts the situation in perspective. I'm going to see if giving her some more attention (I don't know how, we love on her so much  ), and maybe that will help.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Awe that is so adorable!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe now that is what I would call a lil baby! Too cute :wink:


----------

